# Shovels



## devinraptor (Feb 18, 2010)

Where do you guys buy your shovels? The shovels I purchase usually have to be replaced after every storm we do a lot of steps and sidewalks for apartment comeplex


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

i just buy the ones from lowes that have the steel edge on them. had them for a couple years only one we broke was one that got ran over when a guy was stuck and digging himself out. if your doing alot of walkways you should look into a snow blower i bought one 2 years ago and cant imagine how i did it without it in the past.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

I just bought the one from the sponsor on this site, thesnowplow.com, I gotta tell ya, the thing F'in rocks.

I find myself shoveling where I don't have to, just so I can use it.

I bought the 30", but the 36" would rock. I want both.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

JeffNY;1006405 said:


> I just bought the one from the sponsor on this site, thesnowplow.com, I gotta tell ya, the thing F'in rocks.
> 
> I find myself shoveling where I don't have to, just so I can use it.
> 
> I bought the 30", but the 36" would rock. I want both.


X's 2 (except the shoveling when I dont need to).....I bought (4) 30in & (2) 36in this year....and plan to get a couple 4fters also.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

X3 on Thesnowplow.....Have 3, Love Them...


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

x4 on the snowplow


----------



## devinraptor (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I will give them a shot


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

snocrete;1006515 said:


> X's 2 (except the shoveling when I dont need to).....I bought (4) 30in & (2) 36in this year....and plan to get a couple 4fters also.


I've got a couple of 4' shovels. Alot of times they stay in the truck and guys grab the 36" shovels.

Unless it's a real light, fluffy snowfall, the 4'ers are just a bit big.


----------



## Lbilawncare (Nov 30, 2002)

X 5 on the snowplow, we use the 24" and 36"s. I think the 4ft would be too big, the 36 is great for along garage doors.


----------



## Skid Mark (Feb 6, 2009)

i use the ones you get at loews to as long as they have a metal edge it last pretty long


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

ive had really good luck with the suncast models, we have both the shovel type pictured below and the Cavex bigfoot pusher types. after the metal edge wears away we replace them with a 1/4" thick piece of black poly and its works amazingly well. the shovels are really well built as well. but you can tell a difference between our older models and the newer ones being thinner.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

got my 30 " snow plow today.........stay tuned:salute:


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Indy;1007511 said:


> got my 30 " snow plow today.........stay tuned:salute:


Hey Indy,

So how did it ship to ya, I mean was it packaged real good and not bent up?


----------



## overtime (Nov 5, 2009)

X6 on the snowplows. I'm going to ordering couple more.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

JayD2;1008091 said:


> Hey Indy,
> 
> So how did it ship to ya, I mean was it packaged real good and not bent up?


it came in a heavy cardboard box. handle, mounting bracket, blade with paper stuffed in the box and the bolts in a package taped to the handle.

Very sturdy shovel and materials.........really the advertising they do makes it LOOK cheaper than it is.

I can see why once you have ONE you WILL have more.

Gave mine a spin today on some melting snow clean up.........

It's a good purchase, I can see getting a big one for lighter snow fall to cover more area quicker

I do some sub work at a hospital with zero tolerance and they have plenty of walks...this will come in handy.


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

OK........I give.........what's with the X's.....


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

JayD2;1008507 said:


> OK........I give.........what's with the X's.....


x = Times

Like if i had 6 shovels 6X


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Thank's Indy, I will have to try one or two LOL....So did you check to see if you could buy it here loco?
I see in the site where you can click on our state but it would not show anything...


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

JayD2;1008511 said:


> Thank's Indy, I will have to try one or two LOL....So did you check to see if you could buy it here loco?
> I see in the site where you can click on our state but it would not show anything...


I sent an email..........they never responded.

I did an online order and it shipped the next day and was here in 3 days with FEDEX tracker so I knew when it got dropped off

So advetising sucks
Local service sucks
Customer service (email) weak

Quality of the shovel ......very high
Value for price........seems very high value
Speed of shipping.........very high


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey thanks for all the info, I will try getting one if there not sold out by now...


----------



## Lbilawncare (Nov 30, 2002)

Def. order over the internet. Their phone system is not efficient (although I understand, they are prob swamped right now)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

Have any of you that used the snowplow.com shovel ever used the shovels from yo-ho?


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

What's yo-ho?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

JayD2;1009082 said:


> What's yo-ho?


http://shop.yo-hoqualitytools.com/c...A336A39C1893DC1464.qscstrfrnt02?categoryId=26

These are what I can buy locally.

Just wondering if the snowplow.com shovels are the same thing, which I assume from the pics they are.


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

LwnmwrMan22;1009423 said:


> http://shop.yo-hoqualitytools.com/c...A336A39C1893DC1464.qscstrfrnt02?categoryId=26
> 
> These are what I can buy locally.
> 
> Just wondering if the snowplow.com shovels are the same thing, which I assume from the pics they are.


well to me it looks like there is a big difference. Between metal and plastic blade.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

They're both a poly blade, at least the ones I'm looking at on snowplow.com and the ones I can buy locally.

Yo-Ho sells some metal blade ones, but I'm talking about the Polar Tuff ones I set the link to.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

They look very similar. We have Yo-Ho here as well. Not to be confused with Ho-Ho's which are very tasty!


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

LwnmwrMan22;1009849 said:


> They're both a poly blade, at least the ones I'm looking at on snowplow.com and the ones I can buy locally.
> 
> Yo-Ho sells some metal blade ones, but I'm talking about the Polar Tuff ones I set the link to.


hummm.....I will have to go back there and look at snowplow again, I thought they were metal..


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

By god your right........they both say poly....My bad....


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

Same shovel, different color.


----------



## aslc (Jan 9, 2010)

yo-ho poly wears faster. we have 1 48" yo-ho and wore about 3/4" off the first day.
we bought 2 of "the snow plow"(30"and 36") and after 5 storms they have only worn 1/4".
week after ordering the first 2 i ordered 4 more (3-24" and 1-30")
the snow plow shovels work great and i feel they are built a lot better.

I will be ordering more


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

aslc;1009958 said:


> *yo-ho poly wears faster. we have 1 48" yo-ho and wore about 3/4" off the first day.
> we bought 2 of "the snow plow"(30"and 36") and after 5 storms they have only worn 1/4".
> week after ordering the first 2 i ordered 4 more (3-24" and 1-30")
> the snow plow shovels work great and i feel they are built a lot better.
> ...


Snowplow.com employee are you????


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

Indy;1008514 said:


> I sent an email..........they never responded.
> 
> I did an online order and it shipped the next day and was here in 3 days with FEDEX tracker so I knew when it got dropped off
> 
> ...


OK, to be fair and balanced (HA).........I did finally get an email from Snowplow.............they don't have anyone local...........but did offer FREE SHIPPING if I bought a shovel, the email did come after my shovel had already arrived.


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Indy;1010276 said:


> OK, to be fair and balanced (HA).........I did finally get an email from Snowplow.............they don't have anyone local...........but did offer FREE SHIPPING if I bought a shovel, the email did come after my shovel had already arrived.


Awwww....I will remember that when I order mine, maybe I can get the free shipping..


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

no ****t right, I want free shipping on my next one too!


----------



## 751 (Dec 14, 2010)

*1/4" black poly*



ProTouchGrounds;1007325 said:


> ive had really good luck with the suncast models, we have both the shovel type pictured below and the Cavex bigfoot pusher types. after the metal edge wears away we replace them with a 1/4" thick piece of black poly and its works amazingly well. the shovels are really well built as well. but you can tell a difference between our older models and the newer ones being thinner.


That sounds like a great idea . . . can you tell me more about the specs on the poly you use for the strips and possible sources please?

Thanks


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

ordering the flip, directional push shovel with wheels........looks nice.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Order 2 snowplow shovels this year and man do they rock! I never liked shovels with metal edges they really dont scrape that well and get caught on every crack


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

Snowplow of course. Made in MN, assembled by Ability Building Center(supervised by a very anal demanding motherhen). Lightweight yet solid poly blade. I sound like a commercial but it really is a wonderful shovel made by great people. Everywhere I look in this town people use them for work not bragging points.


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

K I keep seeing these at ACE and didnt know how they would work as far as picking up snow and throwing it but I may need to bite on one after reading these.


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

We just got two of the 28" Snow Plows and have used them on one storm. One of our guys made the customers at a restaurant really stop and take a gander when he angled that baby and literally took off running. The Snow Plow rolled snow just like the plow on the front of your truck. In 1.5" of wet, slushy snow he had a 200' long by 5' wide sidewalk cleared all by himself in just a few minutes. We are REALLY IMPRESSED.

BTW, for those wondering about the Yo-Ho, the different colors of poly usually indicate different materials, at least in other industries besides the snow shovel industry, which I am definitely not experienced in. However, black would usually be polyethylene, HDPE (high density polyethylene), or polyurethane, while white would be UHMW (ultra high molecular weight polyethylene). There are other plastics as well. Colors may even cross over some, but the point is there are distinctly different characteristics to each material, so what someone said about the Yo-Ho wearing out faster may actually be a fact. It's a different color, likely it's a different material. Don't get me wrong, I don't know, but it is highly likely.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

just the plastic shovels with wood handles, light and strong, makes me go fast...don't like the metal edge because it makes to much drag and gets caught on everything


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Indy go see Steve and Cory down at Deere Landscapes in Whiteland and pick up one of there snow shovels. They are by far the best shovel I have ever used. I think the one I just picked up was $24.


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

plowfever;1164458 said:


> Indy go see Steve and Cory down at Deere Landscapes in Whiteland and pick up one of there snow shovels. They are by far the best shovel I have ever used. I think the one I just picked up was $24.


Which shovel are you talking about, The Snowplow.com or the Ho-Yo or what ever they said? 
Thanks..


----------



## Greenstar lawn (Jan 18, 2009)

I use the MANPLOW. Works great and Marc is very helpful and will do whatever it takes to make you happy. I have the 24".


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

The shovel that Deere Landscapes sells is called a bigfoot. Has a orange handle and shovel. It looks very similar to the snowplow brand.


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

How does it work as far as lifting snow over the banks, I know most shovels like this are wobly when trying to do this task.


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

plowfever;1164617 said:


> The shovel that Deere Landscapes sells is called a bigfoot. Has a orange handle and shovel. It looks very similar to the snowplow brand.


What size did you get for $24? What sizes do they have?


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

I would say it is 24". I didn't really pay attention when I bought it if it had a size. I don't know it they have other sizes. I think all the ones they had when I was there were I size I got. They don't have a metal cutting edge. But they scrap very very good.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I bought the snow plow shovel for myself and ya it kicks [email protected]@! For the walk crews I just got them some Shovel Doggs from buyers. They like them and they have seemed to hold up. They where cheap and you can buy them by the pallet! LOL!!!! The new shovel doggs that came out this year are made a little nicer then last years models. I highly recomend the doggs for the price, but if money is not a issue and your crews will not misplace, let them blow out of a truck, or run over your nice shovels then i would get the snow plows for every one!!!!!!!!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Mike S;1165957 said:


> I bought the snow plow shovel for myself and ya it kicks [email protected]@! For the walk crews I just got them some Shovel Doggs from buyers. They like them and they have seemed to hold up. They where cheap and you can buy them by the pallet! LOL!!!! The new shovel doggs that came out this year are made a little nicer then last years models. I highly recomend the doggs for the price, but if money is not a issue and your crews will not misplace, let them blow out of a truck, or run over your nice shovels then i would get the snow plows for every one!!!!!!!!


I never new there was a shovel dogg. I spreader and a plow from them too. How does the poly hold up on those they look like nice shovels


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I use one of these. Not as light as the ones posted above, but i use it year round for everything.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

deere615;1166436 said:


> I never new there was a shovel dogg. I spreader and a plow from them too. How does the poly hold up on those they look like nice shovels


They have held up really good! I have handed a bunch out and every one likes them so far. The poly wears alot slower then I thought it would. For the price I recomend them but sounds like they are back ordered for a while.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

plowfever;1164458 said:


> Indy go see Steve and Cory down at Deere Landscapes in Whiteland and pick up one of there snow shovels. They are by far the best shovel I have ever used. I think the one I just picked up was $24.


I spend a lot of time and $ there, I don't remember seeing anything that heavy duty there.

Did you have to ask for it or was it on our side of the counter?

Thanks
Mike


----------

